
Ask HN: Methane to electricity generator for drones - tuyguntn
Are there any small methane to electricity generators which I can install into quadcopters?<p>I am annoyed with small battery life of quadcopters, want to make quadcopter which can lift ~10-15kgs and want to get power from methane.<p>Any ideas or suggestions related to making battery life of quadcopter&#x2F;drones live longer?
======
aurizon
I saw a hydrogen one the other day. One problem is both methane and hydrogen
are low density gasses and require pressure vessels = linits load. You could
fuel with liquid methane or Hydrogen, as a small dewar flask of superinsulated
pod would be light in weight, but would have limited shelf life. Catalytic
break down of alcohol to Hydrogen might work?

~~~
DrScump
Hindenburg II - coming soon to a theatre near you

